# [aMsn] il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas[resolu, CVS]

## KoKo

ce n'est pas bien grave mais est-ce normal que les fenetres amsn s'ouvre toutes seul alors que les gens ne me parle pas et moi non plus. 

Suis-je le seul a qui cela arrive? 

est-ce un prbleme avec aMsn, en tout casn que ce soit sous Debian, Ubuntu, Mandriva ou Gentoo, c'est toujours pareil.

quelqu'un peu m'expliquer?Last edited by KoKo on Thu Sep 08, 2005 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Will11

J'avais ça aussi avec la dernière version de stable de ams, et c'est vrai que c'est agassant. Prend la version cvs (en développement).   :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

mais non, c en fait une option:

dans preferences->Sessions et en bas ta un truc "Mes fenetres de discussion"

Et la tu peux choisir les options, sachant que quans une fenetre s'ouvre mais que personne ne parle, c'est generalement qu'une personne a ouvert une fenetre chez lui (pour voir ton pseudo par exemple  :Cool:  )

----------

## Darkael

 *kangal wrote:*   

> mais non, c en fait une option:
> 
> dans preferences->Sessions et en bas ta un truc "Mes fenetres de discussion"
> 
> Et la tu peux choisir les options, sachant que quans une fenetre s'ouvre mais que personne ne parle, c'est generalement qu'une personne a ouvert une fenetre chez lui (pour voir ton pseudo par exemple  )

 

Y'a aussi Gaim, par exemple, qui ouvre des sessions juste pour récupérer l'avatar....

----------

## kingboxer

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *kangal wrote:*   mais non, c en fait une option:
> 
> dans preferences->Sessions et en bas ta un truc "Mes fenetres de discussion"
> 
> Et la tu peux choisir les options, sachant que quans une fenetre s'ouvre mais que personne ne parle, c'est generalement qu'une personne a ouvert une fenetre chez lui (pour voir ton pseudo par exemple  ) 
> ...

 

C'est exactement ce qui se passe également avec msn 7.0, enfait l'arrivée de ces systèmes pour récupérer l'avatar, c'était bien partique de savoir qui allait écrire quelque chose, mais maintenant c'est clair que plus un mal qu'autre chose...

----------

## billiob

En fait, la fonction qui permet d'ouvrir une fenêtre lorsque le contact commence à taper un message n'a, il me semble, jamais été incluse dans le MSN de windows. Par contre, c'est presque prévu dans le protocol puisque msn envoi d'abord l'instruction pour dire d'ouvrir une conversation (ce que nous interprétions comme une information indiquant que le contact commence à taper un message) et après seulement, la première phrase.

Avec la fonctionnalité de rafraichissement des avatars (ou images personnelles), ils n'ont en fait rien changer, si ce n'est que l'utilisateur ne tappe plus rien, et donc qu'une conversation fictive viens d'être ouverte. Nous ne pouvons contourner ce système car il est analogue au début d'une vraie converstion :

demande d'ouverture de conversation -> demande de l'envoi de l'avatar -> envoi du premier message. Il me semble qu'ils n'envoient pas l'information comme quoi l'utilisateur a tapé au clavier avant l'envoi du premier message.

Je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair, mais chez microsoft, on peut se demander s'ils réflechissent à fond à ce qu'ils font.

Comme il est indiqué précédement, la version cvs corrige ce problème en elevant cette belle fonctionnalité d'ouverture d'une fenêtre avant le premier message.

Nous savons pas quand nous sortirons une version stable, mais nous éspérons avant le 6 novembre, date anniversaire de la dernière version. Nous sommes tous très occupés, entre les études, et le travail. En plus pendant les vacances, la plupart se sont absentés, ce qui n'a pas aidé à l'avancement du projet. Néanmoins, l'attente sera méritée car grâce à un tout nouveau et tout beau gestionnaire de bugs, nous en corrigeons pas mal !

----------

## KoKo

Merci pour vos reponses, et merci a ceux qui devellope ce programme.

donc bon courage aux devellopeurs et voila.

je m'en vai de ce pas essayer le version CVS

edit: effectivement, il est mieu que la version stable, et jai pas pleins de fenetre suis s'ouvre.

----------

## dreamer86

D'ailleurs, qq un saurait où on peut changer le device utilisé pour la cam dans la version CVS ? (voir même dans quel fichier source)

comme j'ai ma carte tv sur le /dev/video0 et ma cam sur le /dev/video1, pas moyen d'utiliser cette derniere puisqu'amsn utilise le /dev/video0...  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Si tu tripatouille le lien /dev/video, ca donne quoi?

----------

## billiob

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, qq un saurait où on peut changer le device utilisé pour la cam dans la version CVS ? (voir même dans quel fichier source)
> 
> comme j'ai ma carte tv sur le /dev/video0 et ma cam sur le /dev/video1, pas moyen d'utiliser cette derniere puisqu'amsn utilise le /dev/video0... 

 

Soit dans le status_log (tu l'ouvres, en étant dans la fenêtre de la liste de contacts, avec CTRL+S), puis du rentres dans le champ en bas : 

```
::CAMGUI::WebcamWizard
```

Soit, c'est dans le fichier msncam.tcl, à la ligne 1497, tu modifies la ligne suivante :

```
         if {$source == "0" } { set source "/dev/video0:0" }
```

Si ça marche, dis-moi quelle manip fonctionne, stp.

----------

## Farnsworth

Salut,

J'ai un peu le meme genre de souci, mais sous gaim :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-378679.html

Mais je n'ai pas bien compris, est-ce que ca arrive lorsque qu'un contact commence a vous causer (au moment ou il tape) ou bien a un autre moment?

En fait dans mon cas la fenetre de contacts de gaim s'ouvre a chaque connexion/deconnexion d'un contact.

Bizarrement je n'ai pas le meme comportement sous windows et j'ai eu beau bidouiller toutes les options, je n'ai pas pu changer ca...

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## El_Goretto

@Farnsworth: pourquoi venir en parler ici alors que tu as déjà ouvert un autre thread?

----------

## Farnsworth

Peut-etre pour maximiser les chances de resoudre mon pb. C'est mal?

en fait j'ai juste pose une question afin de savoir si c'etait lie a mon probleme:

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> Mais je n'ai pas bien compris, est-ce que ca arrive lorsque qu'un contact commence a vous causer (au moment ou il tape) ou bien a un autre moment?

 

----------

## dreamer86

hum, si je clique sur ma cam en passant par 

 *Quote:*   

> ::CAMGUI::WebcamWizard

 

je vois les images de ma carte TV au lieu de la cam...

et si je change /dev/video0 en /dev/video1 dans le code comme dit plus haut et que je recompile, ça ne change rien au niveau de  *Quote:*   

> ::CAMGUI::WebcamWizard

 , je vois tjrs ma carte tv...  :Sad: 

et si je lance la cam depuis une fenetre de contact, amsn plante et j'obtient ça en debug :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dlsym[./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv0-v4l2.so]: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv0-v4l2.so: undefined symbol: _ng_plugin_init
> 
> dlsym[./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv1-v4l.so]: ./utils/linux/capture/libng/plugins/drv1-v4l.so: undefined symbol: _ng_plugin_init
> ...

 

à priori, il voit bien ma cam logitech, c déjà ça...

mais pas moyen d'avoir la cam qui marche... snif...   :Crying or Very sad: 

y a t-il moyen d'utiliser v4l et non pas v4l2 ? ça marcherait ptet mieux...    :Question:   :Shocked: 

si qq un a une idée sinon...   :Idea: 

----------

## billiob

Après une meilleure recherche, il semble que c'est dans le fichier utils/linux/capture/libng/devices.c, ligne 52. Il te faudra recompiler.

Sinon, étant donné que tu utilises la version cvs, tu peux peut-être faire un rapport de bug, car moi, ça, je ne m'en occupe pas trop.

----------

## billiob

Bon, en fait, ce bug est connu comme le bug du driver pwc.

Pour le résoudre, avant d'utiliser la webcam, ouvre le status_log (CTRL+S depuis la liste de contact), puis met dans la petite entrée en bas, ceci : 

```
set ::webcam_settings_bug 1
```

Si ça règle ton problème, tu peux remettre ce code tout à la fin du fichier msncam.tcl (après l'accolade).

Ce bug, comme le "reflector" qui permet d'utiliser la webcam avec un proxy seront résolus dans la version 0.95 par "l'assistant webcam".

----------

## dreamer86

hum, plus de seg fault mais il arrive pas à se connecter à priori alors que je recois tres bien la cam de mon contact...  :Sad: 

----------

## dreamer86

finalement, ça marche !!! ioupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

il fallait ouvrir qq port de 6890 à 6900 d'apres

http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN

et apres avoir comme tu as dis, ça marche !!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   trop heureux ! lol

par contre, ça bouffe pas mal de proc et ça rame legerement...  :Sad:  mais bon, on peux pas tout avoir...   :Shocked: 

Merci bcp en tout cas !

----------

## billiob

il y a une version française de ce howto là.

Si tu recompiles les extensions d'aMSN ( 

```
cd msn/ && ./configure && make
```

 ), depuis 2 ou 3 jours, le programme a été légérement amélioré, mais c'est vrai qu'il est assez gourmand. En plus, pour ta webcam, on est obligé de convertir chaque image de 16bits en 24 ou 32 bits, ce qui consomme encore plus !

----------

## shmal

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> finalement, ça marche !!! ioupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!  
> 
> il fallait ouvrir qq port de 6890 à 6900 d'apres
> 
> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN
> ...

 

J'ai un Speedtouch 510. J'avoue, je sui sun peu limite dans son utilisation...   :Embarassed: 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider à le configurer pour ouvrir ces ports ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## El_Goretto

 *shmal wrote:*   

> J'ai un Speedtouch 510. J'avoue, je sui sun peu limite dans son utilisation...  
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider à le configurer pour ouvrir ces ports ?
> 
> Merci d'avance

 

Hum, parfois j'ai comme une impression que certains abusent. Je veux dire, j'aime bien aider et rendre services, mais quand quelqu'un demande qu'on lui configure son modem...

1- je ne connais absolument pas ton modem

2- je ne vais pas chercher le manuel sur le net pour le lire

3- supposons que ce manuel, je le trouve, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'arriverai à mieux configurer ton modem que toi.

Maintenant, il est possible que de bonne foi tu aies des problèmes, mais personnellement, je ne pourrais que t'aider, pas faire le "boulot" à ta place.

J'espère que le ton n'est pas trop dur, je ne voulais pas être incorrect. Juste faire une petite mise au point en ce qui me concerne, vu certains posts récents.

A bientot.

----------

## shmal

je comprends la réaction mais...

1- j'ai regardé le manuel mais il n'y a rien pour linux...

2- Je n'ai jamais demander de me faire le boulot mais d'avoir un coup de main (c'est dans le mot "aider")

J'ai déjà lancé un post là dessus mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse donc je relance à cet endroit.

Je sais comment ouvrir un port en particulier mais pas une série de ports comme ici.

Donc si vous avez des idées...

merci quand même.

----------

## billiob

Et si tu ouvrais 10 ports ?

6890,6891,...,6899,6900 , non ?

(au passage, en ouvrir 5 devrait suffir pour une utilisation "normale" d'aMSN)

----------

## shmal

 :Arrow:  j'ai ouvert ces 10 ports en tcp et udp mais 

```
::CAMGUI::WebcamWizard
```

 me renvoie toujours les erreurs de firewall...  :Mad: 

Dans la version française du how-to, il est spécifié d'ouvrir bcp plus de ports, c'est normal   :Question: 

----------

## dapsaille

[cite]

1- j'ai regardé le manuel mais il n'y a rien pour linux... 

[/cite]

 Heuu ... normallement un modem simple et bien tout est ouvert .. ou alors c'est un modem/routeur et la que tu sois sous win sous linu ou sous gameboy c'est pareil .. tout doit etre dans la doc

----------

## billiob

@shmal : 

As-tu fait comme indiqué là : http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN+French ?

dans le status_log (CTRL+S en étant sur la liste de contact), essaie en mettant dans le champ en bas ceci 

```
set ::test_webcam_reflector 1
```

Si ça marche, mets-le à la fin du fichier msncam.tcl, après l'accolade.

----------

## shmal

Oui oui tout à fait ! Mais tu remarqueras qu'ils indiquent d'ouvrir les ports de 6800 à 7000, si je compte bien ça fait 200 ports...

La commande que tu m'as donné ne permet pas d'améliorer les choses...

j'ai toujours 

```
[00:47:28] Executing : ::abook::getDemographicField conntype

[00:47:28] IP-Restrict-NAT

[00:47:35] Executing : ::abook::getDemographicField listening

[00:47:35] false
```

----------

